# Adobe Premiere Elements - kein Ton mehr



## Gocu (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit "Adobe Premiere Elements 4". Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt habe ich kein Ton mehr, bei meinen Videos. Vor ein paar Tagen hat es noch geklappt, aber wenn ich jetzt ein Video, dass ich z.B. mit Fraps aufgenommen habe, im Programm öffne und in die Video/Audio Spuren 1 ziehe, kommt entweder garkein Ton oder ganz am Anfang ein extremes Rauschen.

Die Videos haben auch keine Audiospur sondern nur die ganz normale gelbe Linie mit der man normalerweise die Lautstärke des Clips ändern kann. Wenn ich diese Videos im Windows Media Player abspiele, sind diese komplett in Ordnung und ich habe Ton.

Ich habe dazu zwar auch schon was im Internet gefunden, aber entweder hat es nichts geholfen oder ich wusste nicht genau was ich machen muss.

P.S. Die Videos sind AVI und noch nicht konvertiert, ich weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist, denn sonst habe ich es nie anders gemacht.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Juli 2009)

Nimmst du vielleicht mit Fraps gar keinen Sound auf?


----------



## Gocu (19. Juli 2009)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Nimmst du vielleicht mit Fraps gar keinen Sound auf?



Doch, es klappt ja auch im Media Player

EDIT: ok Musikdateien in MP3 klappen, aber Videos in AVI und MP4 klappen nicht, mehr habe ich nicht getestet


----------

